# Ketten mit Photoshop



## DonE (27. November 2003)

Hallo,
wie kann ich mit Photoshop rostige Ketten machen (das mit dem rost bekomm ich denk cih auch noch hin). Es geb hier schon einmal so einen Thread aber dort sind alle Links down.

Kennt vielelicht jemand ein Tutorial oder so


----------



## Philip Kurz (27. November 2003)

Guck mal auf http://thewebmachine.com/ unter Photoshop. Da scrollst du ca. 4 sec. lang runter bis du bei "Chain" oder "Rusty chain" angelangt bist.
Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben


----------



## Trinity X (27. November 2003)

*Chains and Rusted Metal*

Hi,

es gibt für beide Wünsche Deinerseits je ein gutes Tutorial auf der Seite von The WebMachine 

Viel Spass beim Nachbauen

Greetz
Trinity

---ups, (18:50h) wohl beide gleichzeitig den Gedanken gehabt


----------



## DonE (27. November 2003)

Danke, ich werde mir das mal ansehen


----------

